#ubuntu-sa 2012-05-22
<bilal> sary: Walaikum alsalaam
<bilal> sary: Done
<sary> hey
<sary> thank you.
<sary> how are you/your family , and your new life .
<sary> are you still a member of the indian team .. i have freind of the family who has a 15 y old son .. i interdosed GNU/Linux and free software to him , he is interested in this field.
<sary> He's from india.
<sary> and want to got the uni for computer science .
<bilal> Technically
<bilal> I was never a member of the Indian
<bilal> team
<bilal> I'm just in the team on Launchpad, that's all
<bilal> Nice to hear about him
<sary> Aha , i see.
<bilal> And since I've moved to Canada now, the only way I can contact him is through IRC or email
<sary> yeah , he is a good kid
<sary> Well , i chatted with him in skype from his father account .. i told him about IRC , but am not sure if he got into it yet.
<bilal> hmm
<sary> if he does , i'll inviate him here first.
<sary> find myself lonely with his ubuntu-team thing .. so i joined a couple of teams , like the wiki-team - docs and The Fourmswiki team that team got a nice tool to convert tutorials from the fourms to the wiki .
<sary> also , am looking forward to learn packages .. i wanted to package the xvidcap so bad and maintaine it to make it an ubuntu official package .
#ubuntu-sa 2012-05-23
<MohamedAlaa98> السلام عليكم :)
<MohamedAlaa98> Hi guys!
#ubuntu-sa 2012-05-27
<sary> HEy shobu , welcome .
<sary> !release
<lubotu3> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<shobu> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<shobu> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<shobu> sary
<sary> shobu: :)
<shobu> sary: :)
<shobu> sary:/#ubuntu
<shobu> sary: /#ubuntu
<shobu> sary: /j #ubuntu
#ubuntu-sa 2013-05-20
<sary>  Irssi v0.8.15 - http://www.irssi.org
<sary>  [23:16] -!- ServerMode/##t [+ns] by pratchett.freenode.net
<sary>  [23:16] [Users ##t]
<sary>  [23:16] [@sary]
<sary>  [23:16] -!- Irssi: ##t: Total of 1 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 0 normal]
<sary>  [23:16] -!- ServerMode/##t [-o sary] by services.
<sary>  [23:16] !pratchett.freenode.net *** Notice -- TS for ##t changed from 1369014400 to
<sary>           1353457758
<sary>  [23:16] -!- ServerMode/##t [+imt-s+f #t] by services.
<sary>  [23:16] -!- ServerMode/##t [+o ChanServ] by services.
<sary>  [23:16] -!- sary was kicked from ##t by ChanServ [Invite only channel]
<sary> !release
<lubotu3> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sary> Guest8113:
<sary> Guest8113: hi there.
<Guest8113> sary: hello
